# To cut or to bulk w/pictures!



## MinimalPayne (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey guys and girls my weight at the moment is 88.2kg (194.44)pounds
and was wondering is somebody can 
guess my bodyfat? i was once overweight at 250 pounds
how long it will take to cut to about 10 % bodyfat?
will my hips lose some of the fat is i get rid of my stomach?

heres the pics:












thanks in advance


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2006)

How old are you?


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 23, 2006)

18 is that gonna make a difference in my goals???


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2006)

Sure

what is your current diet?


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 23, 2006)

Just maintaining at the moment
my diet is what i am going to start on monday hopefully

meal 1 - 1/2 cup oats dry
          - can of tuna
          - apple

meal 2 - 1/4 cup brown rice dry
          -can of tuna
          - 1 cup of veggies
          - 1/2 teaspoon natural pb

meal 3 -chicken breast
          1/2 medium sweet potatoe
          1 cup veggies

meal 4 - protein shake or same as meal 2

meal 5 same as 2 but no carbs

meal 6 1 cup cottage cheese 1 teaspoon of pb


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 23, 2006)

anyone offer any advice?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 23, 2006)

Any idea on total Calories?  PCF?

What has your progress been like the last month or two?


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 23, 2006)

cals   fat carb   protein
meal 1 -   319 	   4     46 	 26

meal 2 -   322 	 3 	 44 	 32

meal 3 -   444   7 	 44 	 51

meal 4 - nearl the same as 2 protein shake 100% On whey 1 scoop with water

meal 5 - 174 	 3 	 9 	 29

meal 6 - 199 	 7 	 8 	 25

havent really been keeping my diet in check the last 3 weeks really just maintaining and thinking about whether i should bulk up or cut


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2006)

Wow that is an extremely low amount of cals for your BW to be maintenance.  How long have you been this low in Calories?

1775cals


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 24, 2006)

These are the calories i will be starting to do in about 2 days havent really been on a set meal plan for maintenance just healthy and clean


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2006)

Were you cals this low while you lost all that weight?


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 24, 2006)

no i had them up pretty high never really kept track though


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 24, 2006)

So then basically you have decided to do a cut with those cals.  And a cut that won't improve to make the physique you desire cause of the low cals.

Personally I would work on eating an extremely clean diet, try increasing the cals every few weeks by a few hundred cals.  And train very hard.

At your age, you can make significant changes.


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 24, 2006)

so still eat clean meals 5 times a day?
do i keep track of this or should i just eat really clean?

and can i use jump rope as a cardio workout for say 20 mins once 4 times a week?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 25, 2006)

I would keep track you want to be able to look back and make adjustments based on what you did.  If you aren't making the progress you want, then you can see where you want to make changes.

What about weight training?


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 26, 2006)

3 times a week for 45minutes


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 26, 2006)

What do you do?  What is your program?


----------



## MinimalPayne (Nov 26, 2006)

dont have the time at the minute to writh the excercises but is
mon - Legs and abs
tues - back and shoulders
fri - biceps and chest


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

I dont like that split at all. I would do something like

Push-Mon
Legs-Weds
Pull-Fri

Or split it up whatever way you like. 

Something simple like this:
Push
Bench-3x10
Incline3x10
Over Head press-3x10
Dips-3x10

Legs
Squat-3x10
Deadlift-3x10
Lunges-3x10
Calves-3x10

Back
Pullups/chins-3x10
Db Rows-3x10
Cable Rows-3x10
Curls (Any kind)-3x10

Very basic and run that for about a month and then switch to something else.


----------



## MinimalPayne (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info
any suggestions to what other program i should run after i do this for a month?


----------



## MinimalPayne (Mar 1, 2007)

Well i am official starting my diet tommorow
one question is i take two teaspoons of flax oil a day is this the right amount?


----------

